# LOTS of 4 week old puppy pics (very pic heavy)



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)




----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

They are so adorable, I love them all!


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh, Chris, I want them ALL! They are the cutest bunch I've ever seen, and those FACES! So sweet


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Look at the mug on Teal, what a cute one








They are look sweet!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

mischievous lil cinnabuns! I bet Della is happy to have a break now and then! They are all so happy and adorable!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Love Yellow using the doggie door!! How cute is that?!!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Active bunch, aren't they? I see some have mastered the doggie door? I bet they all have though..


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

I love the one of Giselle belly up. And Glory's little posed shot. All of them are so freaking adorable! 4 down 4 to go!


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

I love Blue, just chillin'


----------



## Sweet Mammy (Jun 22, 2008)

WOW... are there 7?
It must be ALOT of work watching them!!!!


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

Ohhhhh they are so cute!














I love the second pic of the green collar boy/girl (??) with their mouth open!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Chris Wild
> 
> World domination is MINE!!! Muwhahahahahahahaha!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

They are just too adorable. The first one coming in the doogie door looks like pink is slamming the door on the other one.


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

I love them all. Kisses from me


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Oh my god too cute
lite chubby bundles of fur with some tudes
I want I want!!


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

Just when you think you've seen the most adorable puppy pics ever, along come even cuter puppy pics!

They are beyond precious. Great actions shots!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Adorable pictures, they all look so enthusiastic and happy. The second picture is my favorite, green and purple look like they're best pals, so cute then getting stuck in the doggie door


----------



## darga19 (Mar 4, 2009)

They are so adorable Chris!!

See you and those little fuzz-balls this weekend!


----------



## Sweet Chaos (Apr 1, 2009)

<span style="color: #993399">Look at those adorable, puggy little puff balls!!! </span>


----------



## GSDlover4EVER (Jan 14, 2006)

awwwwww what gorgeous little sable babies


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Sweet MammyWOW... are there 7?
> It must be ALOT of work watching them!!!!


Actually there are 8







6 girls and 2 boys! All of which are absolutely adorable.


----------



## sju279 (Dec 18, 2008)

Widdle Angels!!! How is it that I just brought home a puppy 3 months ago, yet when I see these little fuzzballs I just want more, more, MORE!!!

So cute!!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Looking good little ones.. my god that doggie door picture just cracked me up. I so needed this to make me smile.


----------



## Wawa (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow! They are just so adorable!


----------



## OkieAmazon (Jun 14, 2005)

O.K. I think green collar has me, but OH GOD THE CUTENESS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

OMG... I want 'em ALL!! but I like the lil Sir Attitude picture with Mr Green! That rolled eyeball says he's just looking for something else to get into... 

*sigh* 3 1/2 months to wait... I'll be totally bonkers once Lee's "I" litter is on the ground, and demanding daily pictures of them get posted... LOL 

Wonderful litter... sometimes I wish they could stay that size.


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

I'll take green collar!!







Just adorable!!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

mr. green is actually ms. green lol







the two boys are red and black


----------



## bnwalker (Aug 7, 2004)

Adorable!!


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh my gosh, I just wanna smell their little pupper breath. What a bunch of cuties.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Chris Wild


Move over guys, this one's mine!


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

ALERT! THIS IS A MESSAGE FROM THE FCC!

THE PICTURES POSTED IN THIS THREAD VIOLATE THE CUTENESS OVERLOAD QUOTA, AS PER SECTION 24, SUBSECTION D OF THE 
MAXIMUM ALLOWABLE CUTENESS ACT. EXPOSURE TO HIGH LEVELS OF CUTENESS HAS BEEN KNOWN TO INDUCE A REGRESSION TO CHILDLIKE SOUNDS IN ADULT HUMANS, FOLLOWED BY SPEAKING IN TOUNGUES, SUCH AS WORDS LIKE "WUBBA WUBBA." VERBAL SYMPTOMS ARE FOLLOWED BY PANGS IN THE HEART AREA UPON REPEATED VIEWING OF SAID CUTE PICTURES, WHICH, IN RARE CASES, MAY BE FOLLOWED BY ERADIC BEHAVIOR, SUCH AS THE PURCHASE OF A PUPPY WHEN NO SUCH PURCHASE IS INDICATED.

TO AVOID FEDERAL SANCTIONS, PLEASE REPLACE PUPPY PICTURES WITH MATERIAL THAT DOES NOT FULFILL ANY CUTENESS CRITERIAL, SUCH AS ANY CAST MEMBER FROM REALITY SHOWS FEATURING YOUNG RICH TEENS.

THANK YOU.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

JenniferD that is not what I want to hear!
















If we're laying claim to them, then this one is mine!!! Gideon


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Sean Rescue Mom
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Chris Wild
> ...



Ok dukes up.....................







I was thinking the same thing, nice easy going lazy male !









Thay are all so cute & MI isn't very far from OH !







Maybe someday I will add a nice sable to the pack.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

<<psst>> Blue collar is a female.







The boys are Red (Gryffon) and Black (Gideon).

Thanks, everyone! They sure are a lot of fun, and are definitely keeping us busy.

Glad you're enjoying the pics.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: JenniferDALERT! THIS IS A MESSAGE FROM THE FCC!
> 
> THE PICTURES POSTED IN THIS THREAD VIOLATE THE CUTENESS OVERLOAD QUOTA, AS PER SECTION 24, SUBSECTION D OF THE
> MAXIMUM ALLOWABLE CUTENESS ACT. EXPOSURE TO HIGH LEVELS OF CUTENESS HAS BEEN KNOWN TO INDUCE A REGRESSION TO CHILDLIKE SOUNDS IN ADULT HUMANS, FOLLOWED BY SPEAKING IN TOUNGUES, SUCH AS WORDS LIKE "WUBBA WUBBA." VERBAL SYMPTOMS ARE FOLLOWED BY PANGS IN THE HEART AREA UPON REPEATED VIEWING OF SAID CUTE PICTURES, WHICH, IN RARE CASES, MAY BE FOLLOWED BY ERADIC BEHAVIOR, SUCH AS THE PURCHASE OF A PUPPY WHEN NO SUCH PURCHASE IS INDICATED.
> ...












Oh, this is priceless! I was laughing out loud. Guess I'll have to keep an eye out for the Feds showing up at the door.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: JenniferDALERT! THIS IS A MESSAGE FROM THE FCC!
> 
> THE PICTURES POSTED IN THIS THREAD VIOLATE THE CUTENESS OVERLOAD QUOTA, AS PER SECTION 24, SUBSECTION D OF THE
> MAXIMUM ALLOWABLE CUTENESS ACT. EXPOSURE TO HIGH LEVELS OF CUTENESS HAS BEEN KNOWN TO INDUCE A REGRESSION TO CHILDLIKE SOUNDS IN ADULT HUMANS, FOLLOWED BY SPEAKING IN TOUNGUES, SUCH AS WORDS LIKE "WUBBA WUBBA." VERBAL SYMPTOMS ARE FOLLOWED BY PANGS IN THE HEART AREA UPON REPEATED VIEWING OF SAID CUTE PICTURES, WHICH, IN RARE CASES, MAY BE FOLLOWED BY ERADIC BEHAVIOR, SUCH AS THE PURCHASE OF A PUPPY WHEN NO SUCH PURCHASE IS INDICATED.
> ...










Good one! All cuteness over load picture threads receiving 3 or more 'I must have one' replies should be immediately followed by pictures of chewed couches, large muddy holes and devastated sneakers.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Or just view this and pretend that is you in the scratch pants:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bG-2glvNpek


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Chris Wild<<psst>> Blue collar is a female.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG, had to relook............







Looked like a male at first glance....LOL Love that pic/pup though ! My order would be for a lazy laid back dark male............









They all are so cute............


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

LOL... Giselle (blue) is one of the most active, vocal, curious and likely to get herself into some sort of trouble in the whole bunch. But even her batteries run down sometimes... for a little while at least, so I had to snap that pic of the rare sleeping Giselle real quick!


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

Um, you know, I have some *connections* at the FCC. Send me a puppy and I'll see what I can do about getting the complaint dropped....

Jennifer
(can't stop looking at these pics, will be joining some kind of 12-step group for puppy addiction soon...)


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: JenniferDUm, you know, I have some *connections* at the FCC. Send me a puppy and I'll see what I can do about getting the complaint dropped....
> 
> Jennifer
> (can't stop looking at these pics, will be joining some kind of 12-step group for puppy addiction soon...)


Ya better hope Jethro doesn't catch you cheating on him.......


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Is there a coatie in the bunch? Teal girl looks a bit "fluffy".


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys MomIs there a coatie in the bunch? Teal girl looks a bit "fluffy".


nods... thats my little Gia, i mean GIANNA girl








a coatie indeed!

this group as sure got some character. i just love them!


----------



## CarLooSHoo (Feb 26, 2009)

SO ADORABLE!!!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: LuvourGSs
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Chris Wild<<psst>> Blue collar is a female.
> ...


CRUD!!!! I had to look too.







I thought it was the one I was so entirely in love with. (So now you'll really chuckle when you get your PM Chris.) I was so taken with this little one I thought it was BLUE BOY. Sorry, little sweetie -- but I"m sure you'll grow up to be a "tom boy".


----------



## Jamie_in_KY (Nov 4, 2006)

Very cute pups!


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

Ruq! NO! Don't tell my cyber-love Jethro! I swear, I was thinking about Jethro the WHOLE TIME I was looking at these puppies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Jennifer


----------



## pjindy00 (Feb 19, 2007)

Oh, they're adorable - but I do believe a puppy would get me officially thrown out of the house LOL!!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: JenniferDRuq! NO! Don't tell my cyber-love Jethro! I swear, I was thinking about Jethro the WHOLE TIME I was looking at these puppies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Jennifer


LMAO now thats funny!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: JenniferDRuq! NO! Don't tell my cyber-love Jethro! I swear, I was thinking about Jethro the WHOLE TIME I was looking at these puppies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Jennifer


Ummm he is black these adorable rug rats are all sable. Jethro notices these things.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

JenniferD-your warning was exactly what I needed looking at this thread. 

Jethro has been my puppy prozac-I have been watching him...and feel my mood elevated. 

Then I came here...and adopted a virtual puppy (there is no poop with a virtual puppy).







Gianna the little fluffster.







Even our names are similar (I like hers way better). Thanks, Chris! (who didn't even report me to the authorities when I asked for a virtual puppy)


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAAN (there is no poop with a virtual puppy)































THAT'S what I'll do. I'll adopt a virtual puppy!!!!! That will keep Gracie and DH happy (who says only 1 dog allowed). I LOVE the part about NO POOP!!!!!!!


----------



## galadybug (Dec 15, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarina
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: JenniferDALERT! THIS IS A MESSAGE FROM THE FCC!
> ...


















But immediately after destruction photos you must post some of the I'm S-o-r-r-y !!! looking up at you photos!! and cuteness will overload again!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I'll take the blue collared one please! They are so adorable I just want to squeeze them and hug em.


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

It's too late for me....RUN! SAVE YOURSELVES!!!!!!!!!!!

I'll let you all in on a secret....I've got a black puppy girl coming home in about 5 weeks..........

See Jethro?? You are a BAD INFLUENCE!!!!!!!!

And, not for nothing, the litter just *happens* to be related, albeit several generations back, to my late, great Lucy, also a black.

But mine won't chew up ANYTHING, I'm sure of it....right? RIGHT???

Jennifer


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Yeah good luck with that, Jennifer.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

These photos were the highlight of my day at work. I hope none of my coworkers saw me silently 'squeeing' at the cute puppy fluffiness. I still love Gryffon.

All these puppy pictures. . .and me unable to have one! Ahhh!


----------

